# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Bin2Asc Asc2Bin

## BenJones

Here are two C++ files that allow you to convert between decimal value data and binary.
Bin2Asc will convert a file into decinal data.

For example if we had a file with say "Hello World" in it
Your output file will look something like this.

*File Contents*


```
072,101,108,108,111,032,087,111,114,108,100
```

Asc2Bin then can take this file and convert it back into it's original
I tried this on exe files and worked fine. Handy if you say wanted to post binary files onto a forum, that people can then convert back.

Once compiled the two c++ files. You just need to use

*bin2asc.exe sample.txt output.asc*

To convert back if just almost the same you just flip the file names.
*
asc2bin.exe sample.asc output.txt*

Hope you find them us full, comments welcome.

----------

